# You Ain't Right Just Because you Ain't White!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch Show #239


Country music jumps into the gun control debate yet again, Whiteness is being attacked and if you're a "person of color" who doesn't agree with them then you're white! CA gets a HUGE Constitutional win for 2A rights and some Weird News thrown in for spice.




www.podomatic.com





Country music jumps into the gun control debate yet again, Whiteness is being attacked and if you're a "person of color" who doesn't agree with them then you're white! CA gets a HUGE Constitutional win for 2A rights and some Weird News thrown in for spice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

*Mom in Carmel NY fights back against teaching critical race theory as board tries to tone police her*


----------



## Hogdaddy (May 31, 2021)

Annie said:


> *Mom in Carmel NY fights back against teaching critical race theory as board tries to tone police her*


She speaks the truth ; )
H/D


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have no idea if this is photo shopped, but it's critical race theory in a nutshell.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> I have no idea if this is photo shopped, but it's critical race theory in a nutshell.
> 
> View attachment 113731


I think it is photoshopped. No way she is that fat.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I think it is photoshopped. No way she is that fat.*

I'm not sure*. *If you looked at her overall fitness (pardon the pun) you'd also see her supposed biceps and her facial jowls. I also see what appear to be her pockets pressed between her "mass" and her leotard. At this stage of our population, just about any disease or condition might render this body style. Frankly, we should pity or encourage her.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I think it is photoshopped. No way she is that fat.


You've never been to a Walmart in Alabama.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You've never been to a Walmart in Alabama.


Or Texas.


----------

